# Maybe its me.. but new Decal girl design? opinions..



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I was browsing through Decalgirl today. had not been there in a while but I noticed a new series with some cute drawings but all the captions read "Life is Crap".. is it me or is this depressing (and a little crude).. why would you carry it.

I like some of the drawings and think they would be cute but I wouldn't want to have Life is Crap written on anything I own.. I am sure it appeals to someone but it seems so "in your face"

what do you guys think?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I think they're kinda cute. They are obviously a spoof of the Life Is Good brand.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

I personally wouldn't want to carry anything with such a caption on it either, no matter how cute the drawings are. IMO, I think it's unfortunate that something like this is appealing to some, but as they say different strokes, for different folks.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I had the same feelings when I noticed the new additions to her line. I carry my Kindle everywhere I go... There are places where I would be horribly embarrassed to have the word crap emblazoned across my belongings... church... volunteer activities... gatherings of older friends.

I do occasionally use the word crap, but I know others find it just as offensive as using the word


Spoiler



sh**


. But I still wouldn't want to have it emblazoned on an accessory that's not easily and quickly removable....


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree. I think they degrade the whole site by being there.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I went to the website to see if it was possible for them to do the skins without the slogan or a "life is hard".. etc.. turns out thats the name of the website.. Life is Crap.. its a shame they have the cutest drawings, shirts.. etc.. and some of it funny.. but everything has that slogan on it and like you said I would never carry that (I also take my Kindle to church.. lol can you imagine?) Not to mention clients see it everyday.

I did leave them an email telling them while I realized it was the trademark they may want to think of an alternate to those of us that do not want that slogan on an item.  I wonder if I will hear back


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Probably not.....  they have to offer a wide variety of skins to appeal to large audience.  There are other skins I would never be interested in....  the skulls, and bloody ones.  There's plenty of "fluffy" ones for me to be happy with, plus we can always design our own.  The custom hummingbird by Cagnes will likely be my next choice.  I came across it after I had just ordered my latest.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Dana.. how funny I saw that bloddy skull too and thought WHAT?? oh and I did just find out life is crap website also has another brand. "life is poop".. lol.. well I guess that answers my questions


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm so glad to see some other people posting their opinions on the "Life is Crap" skins!  The first time I saw them, I thought "Who would want to put that expression right on the front of their Kindle?"  But I thought it was just me, I'm in the senior age group and it seems I think a lot of things these days are inappropriate.    But I agree with everyone else, some of the drawings on them are very cute, and I even like some of the colors, but I would never put something on my Kindle that has the word "crap" so prominent.


----------



## Aubergine (Dec 27, 2009)

I actually think they are really funny. I have seen t-shirts with these slogans and they make me giggle. I think that there is nothing wrong with Decalgirl offering these skins nor do I think they "degrade" the site in any way. People just have different opinions about what is funny and/or cute.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I saw them, but wasn't really impressed with them. Most of the design is on the back and the front is solid with the slogan on the top. I think some of the pictures are cute, but would prefer them to be on the front without the slogan.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Aubergine

I understand what you are saying and I an not a prude but I don't speak that way  (let alone display it)...nor would I want my clients , friends or family to think I do..   so I guess I don't see the humor, it seems crude to me.

Please understand I never said I had an issue with them carrying the line nor did I say anything about it degrading the site.... as pointed out they have bloody skulls, also not my thing and I can't pretend to understand the appeal of that skin.. but we are all different. 

I posted because I just wondered if I was the only one who found them tasteless., as another poster pointed out, wondered if it was just me.  I am finding out I am not the only one that feels this way.. so I was just getting a feel for others thoughts on it either way.

But then again I am not a fan of language humor.. I don't like comedy that has to drop an F bomb every other word or course ways of expression and even in movies if there is a ton of swearing I simply don't go.. I am just one of those people that don't see the need for it... I just never found it funny.

I do find the drawings cute and somewhat easy to relate too.. but not with the word crap on it.. just my opinion, which is why I posted and why I asked to see if anyone wanted to share their thoughts on it.

Dana

I want to get my HANDS on the hummingbird design.. any ideas how to go about that.. its a stunning skin


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I too like the designs, but I really don't appreciate "Life is Crap"....wouldn't buy it...just my opinion.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I thought the same thing.  I really liked the pink with the "Outta Wine", but the thought of carrying around something that says "life is crap" really turns me off the whole design.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought the same thing, too.  I really like a couple of them, but the web site logo throws me off every time.  I just skip over all of them now cause they bug me.  But I'm silly that way.

The hummingbird skin was designed by "cagnes".  You can pm her to ask for the design. She's been very generous with her wonderful work!  I love everything she's designed!!


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I think they are a riot and was going to order one for my iPod!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I was browsing through Decalgirl today. had not been there in a while but I noticed a new series with some cute drawings but all the captions read "Life is Crap".. is it me or is this depressing (and a little crude).. why would you carry it.
> 
> I like some of the drawings and think they would be cute but I wouldn't want to have Life is Crap written on anything I own.. I am sure it appeals to someone but it seems so "in your face"
> 
> what do you guys think?


Patrizia,

My reaction was identical to yours. I found them to be crude and was disappointed to see them amongst their otherwise fantastic skins. It is nice to know I am not the only one with the same thoughts. I'm no prude, but have a very low tolerance for bad taste.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

personally i wouldn't want a skin like that but i don't find them offensive at all. its satire.  i would suspect they're more targeted toward younger people, particularly younger males.  i think in my youth i would have found the skins appealing.  now they're just a bit too out there for my interest but i recognize the humor in them.  i think decalgirl is just seeking to cater to as wide a customer base as possible.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When I saw them I thought same thing at first, that I would not buy something for my kindle that says Life is Crap.  But I didn't find them offensive.  Thought the pictures were cute, but not something I really want for my kindle.  I never really got the skull designs either, but they are all over the merchandise world.  Long time ago I asked on another thread, what is the attraction of the skull themes?  No one answered me.  I'd still welcome an answer.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I never really got the skull designs either, but they are all over the merchandise world. Long time ago I asked on another thread, what is the attraction of the skull themes? No one answered me. I'd still welcome an answer.


Just a guess on my part, but there seems to be a good number of consumers that like anything Goth and skull themes certainly qualify.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

The skull themes showing up everywhere drive me nuts.  Its becoming more and more difficult to dress my 13 year old son because most men's t-shirts are now covered in skulls.  Its annoying.  I refuse to buy them, and its limited his clothing choices by quite a lot.  (we live in a small town with few stores).  Nor will I buy him accessories with them either.  I get the Goth thing, and the "cool" thing... but I have to look at him in those clothes, and wash those clothes... so he ain't getting them! HAHA  

Also taking over the little boys section too, which is just really crazy.  Frustrates me to no end.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

I wouldnt get it


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Patrizia said:


> I was browsing through Decalgirl today. had not been there in a while but I noticed a new series with some cute drawings but all the captions read "Life is Crap".. is it me or is this depressing (and a little crude).. why would you carry it.
> 
> I like some of the drawings and think they would be cute but I wouldn't want to have Life is Crap written on anything I own.. I am sure it appeals to someone but it seems so "in your face"
> 
> what do you guys think?


I had the same impression as you did, I couldn't imagine wanting that written on my Kindle (or anywhere else); apparently some folks must have like them, I guess, if they chose to carry them; 
Different strokes.....


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Skydog said:


> I'm no prude, but have a very low tolerance for bad taste.


Wow..... I have never been told I have bad taste.... Interesting that there is little tolerance for other's opinions.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

pugmom said:


> Wow..... I have never been told I have bad taste.... Interesting that there is little tolerance for other's opinions.


LOL, in one ear and out the other.


----------



## kindle zen (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm sure no one is saying someone who likes the skins has bad taste just that some feel the skin text is in bad taste.  to each their own.

speaking of which, have you heard the chaotic frequency discharge/music they play on the radio now days?...every generation says that about the others.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

angelad said:


> LOL, in one ear and out the other.


Good grief. No one is accusing anyone else of bad taste. Sheesh. I thought we were discussing the phrases on the _website._ DG can sell whatever they like to whomever they like. It's marketing.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The constant negative messages that our society seems to be breeding/prmoting now worries me. We have a very close relative who suffers severe depression, and I cant help but think that the 'life sucks' or 'life is crap' perpetuates the disillusionment of young people.  For many people it is funny, but for others who are prone to depressive illnesses, I just think it is a bad message.

In Australia, depression and suicide is becoming just too common and I just think we need to start thinking about what it is that is creating and perpetuating this hopelessness.

I dont see them as bad taste, but giving a bad message, that is subtle, but pervasive.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't see it as bad taste either.  I just don't know why they want to wear skulls and negative messages, unless it's because "everyone else" is wearing them.  Do little boys even know that a skull is of a dead person or what death means?


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

mlewis78 said:


> I don't see it as bad taste either. I just don't know why they want to wear skulls and negative messages, unless it's because "everyone else" is wearing them. Do little boys even know that a skull is of a dead person or what death means?


I can say that mine "know" that a skull is a dead person (or animal, depending on the skull)..... BUT they do not really get death, yet. If you know what I mean. So the skull on the shirt is linked to dead but not to death, for them. For me, I see death.

I pretty much agree with what Pushka posted. Feed in negativity, negativity comes out. Speaking from my own personal life experiences. I struggle with my own negativity.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I finally wandered over to Decal Girl, there certainly are a lot of them.

I agree with what some other people have already said, I like some of the pictures but would never buy one (or use one if it was given to me, which I don't think any of my family or friends would).


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Agree with so many others that the pics are cute but the message not so cute. Negativity has always been popular however. I remember the phrase "Life's a b**** and then you die." from way back when I was in college (early 1980's). Just recently a 13 year old girl that goes to my church and friended me on facebook used that as her status update. She's a very outgoing cheerful kid and I asked her (privately of course - us oldsters are looked on as REALLY geeky if we comment too much on young peoples' posts!) if everything was OK. She said she just thought that was a hilarous saying and would be a humorous status that day.


----------

